# 2010 Sunshine Kids Radian - *impossible* to tighten the belts



## elisheva (May 30, 2006)

We have two Sunshine Kids Radians that we bought in 2010 so they are the newer model. I canNOT get the straps to tighten easily. Seriously. I have to pull at just the right angle with an insane amount of force. It's *slightly* easier to tighten our front-facing one. Our rear-facing one is impossible. The result is that I keep them tight all the time. This is a little problematic because ds2 is now is a stage where he wants to do everything himself and we have battles about the car seat every,single,time we get in the car because he just can't buckle himself (straps are too tight).

Are the Radians really this poorly designed when it comes to adjusting the straps? Am I doing something wrong? A friend mentioned she had the same problem so I'm inclined to think it's the seat..Is there any way to make adjusting the straps easier? It's really compromising the safety of the seat because, while I don't let them wear coats in their car seats, I do find the thickness of the shirt makes a difference or whether ds2 is wearing undies or a pull-up. The straps are looser the fewer clothes he has on and I just cannot get them tighter (and I'm big and strong).


----------



## Just1More (Jun 19, 2008)

those straps drive me crazy too. nak


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

It is a rachet mechanism. Pull, release, pull, release. When I had a radian, I found it easiest to buckle the chest clip, tighten and estimate, buckle, the unbuckle and tighten more if needed, etc.


----------



## mama2soren (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DahliaRW*
> 
> When I had a radian, I found it easiest to buckle the chest clip, tighten and estimate, buckle, the unbuckle and tighten more if needed, etc.


This is what we do, too. It's super easy to pull them tight this way.


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 26, 2007)

I also saw something on another board that suggested that taking the shoulder strap pads/covers off made it easier to get a snug fit.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

I have to second the ratchet-mechanism comment. We have two of these. A long, steady pull won't work, no matter how hard you pull. You have to pull in spurts-- pull, release, pull, release, like the PP commented.


----------



## Just1More (Jun 19, 2008)

I also have a problem keeping them tight enough on the kids. Our two older ones are in Radians. I get them tight, but then it seems like when they lean forward the chest buckle shifts up and down. It seems like everytime I turn around I am having to adjust their straps.


----------



## FreeRangeMama (Nov 22, 2001)

I have two Radians, both forward facing. My dds buckle themselves so they loosen them to buckle, then I have to re-tighten. The short, hard pulls work great. I haven't had a problem at all with them. They are much, much easier than any of the other (inferior) carseats we have had our children in previously.


----------



## leighi123 (Nov 14, 2007)

For the rearfacing one, pull the harness straps down twards the floor,(at the back), then do short tugs to tighten, it makes it really easy.

I keep ours tight all the time, its just easier. I buckle ds's crotch buckle and he does up the chest clip, faster and he still gets to "do it himself"


----------



## azgirl (Nov 27, 2006)

LOL, I was just talking about this today. I am embarrassed to admit how long it took me to realize it was a ratchet mechanism. Several quick tugs instead of the long pull-till-snug...my husband installed it, maybe I should have read the instructions more closely...


----------



## elisheva (May 30, 2006)

Thanks, mamas. They were in the perfect clothing-to-carseat ratio today so I didn't try the suggestions. I'll give it a shot tomorrow!!!


----------

